# Detomaso Savona - Review



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi you all

I know i promised a review a while ago but i wanted the watch to bed in after arriving when i made that post.

So, the review made with my limited knowledge and my bad technical english:

Watch. DeTomaso Savona

Cal: Asian Seagull TY3600

Weight: 77g

Size: 44mm w/o crown

Glass: Mineral front and rear slighly domed in the front

Power Reserve: more than 44h (still don't know how much, but sometimes above and sometimes less)

Water Resitant: 3ATM

The watch is made by Seagull and rebranded DeTomaso, a german(i think) trader that is making more interesting watches everyday. This and the San Remo with the Citizen cal or the Seiko Solar one are great value for money(aside from the hype the brand is having with the trader selling them on ebay all above the 100e marker)

But the Savona... I bought it because i always loved the 9h sub seconds pilot watch and when i saw this at the price it was going just before the time expired made me bid on it immediately. The exhibition caseback with a beautifully decorated movement made me fall for it, and that was it really.

But when the wacth arrived to me in a specific box, with papers and arrived in 4 days i could not believe it. When i opened it and saw that the watch was interesting, the caseback exceeded my expectations, the watch was light and it had a good size and wristband i knew i had made a great deal on this watch.

Is it the bargain of the century in watchmaking? Yes... And i will explain why. As some of you know i was in love this the Maurice Lacroix Pontos Small Seconds. That watch has a asking price of over 1200e (in the right places. i've seen it below 2000e in some stores) and what i loved on it was the caseback view. Does the Savona has super good materials as the Pontos? No. Has it a better rear view than the Pontos? No... Is it a watch that could be sold to the public above the 500e marker with another brand on it? Yes... And i bought it for 3,5% of the price of a Pontos...

Is this a serious threat to the Swiss Watchmaking Industry? Yes. And with the Swacth group not selling so much ETAs, expect the chinese to start making more and more developments on their calibers and soon well have a lot of good mechanical watches with these ones...

It's sad, because the Swiss dont get it. I know sales in the moment are rising, specially selling to the Chinese market. But and when the chinese start making their watches? How will it be?

Is this the quartz Era all over again? Please let me know. I'm just guessing...

The Savona:

Case: 7/10

Movement: 8/10 -20s a day

Crown: 5/10 doesn't have the right feel when winding

Lume: 6/10 nice when charged. goes away too fast

Dial: 7/10

Band: 8/10 really comfy

Hands: 7/10

Build Quality: 7/10

Glass: 6/10 no anti-glare whatsoever

Legibility: 9/10

Overall: 70/100


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

New Pictures of some detailling


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

you're welcome


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice review and yes, it's a very good price as the Seagull is a little more than the buy it now price of this one. It's a little big though at 44mm


----------

